# How much time left?



## The Mutant (Apr 27, 2012)

Before my darling decides to open its very tempting bud? This is the bud of my Paph. ceramense (division bought from Ayreon approximately a month ago) and I'm really eager to see this guy bloom! It will be the first time I see a Paph flower in real life after all. 

So, how many weeks, two? Three? Any estimations?


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 27, 2012)

Days not weeks!!!
You shouldn't have to wait long when the buds are this developed.


----------



## eggshells (Apr 27, 2012)

I say 2 weeks to fully open. The ovary hasn't tilt up yet. When they tilt up that is when they will start to open.


----------



## The Mutant (Apr 28, 2012)

Alright, seems like people are pretty much in agreement. So in two weeks I'll have my first Paph boom!


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 28, 2012)

keep us posted with photo updates!


----------



## Gcroz (Apr 28, 2012)

Not long now. However, time is relative when waiting for the flower to open. I always feel that it takes far too long when I'm excited to see it!


----------



## The Mutant (Apr 28, 2012)

Ozpaph said:


> keep us posted with photo updates!


That I will! It's so different compared to Phals, since these guys only get one flower per growth and because the flower is so very different looking. Phals one can find in practically any supermarket in Sweden, some even have Dendrobiums, but Paphs are hard to find even at florist's shops. 



Gcroz said:


> Not long now. However, time is relative when waiting for the flower to open. I always feel that it takes far too long when I'm excited to see it!


Yes! Good thing though is that I'll start working again which means I won't have as much time staring at it as I've had. I think my ceramense will be all too glad to get me out of its foliage for at least some hours per day. :rollhappy:


----------



## The Mutant (May 8, 2012)

So, some time has passed since I posted the previous picture of my little Paph bud, this is how it looks now:





Not that much time left now I imagine. I'm wondering whether I should stake it or not though, since I don't want it to look down on its roots when it finally opens. This is the entire plant at the moment, should I stake it or not:


----------



## eggshells (May 8, 2012)

It will actually tilt up on its own but if you want a straight spike then yeah you can stake it. Just the stem though not the ovary.


----------



## The Mutant (May 8, 2012)

Then I'll leave it be. I really don't care if the spike is straight or not since I'm not prejudiced... Sorry, I just HAD to! :rollhappy: Yes, my sense of humour sucks, it doesn't get any better than this (but it can get a whole lot worse  ).

Seriously speaking though, I won't stake it since the spike is everything BUT straight. It looks reasonably straight from this angle, but it actually has a very pronounced "S"-shape from behind. As long as the flower won't look down, I'm satisfied.


----------



## Paphman910 (May 8, 2012)

Looking good! Should flower in 2 weeks! Just a guess!

Paphman910


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (May 8, 2012)

Getting closer!


----------



## The Mutant (May 9, 2012)

Iiiih! I can see the pouch now! It has outgrown the dorsal! And I can also see the "warts" or what I should call them, on the petals. The bud is soooo cute! :smitten:


----------



## NYEric (May 10, 2012)

Photo? oke:


----------



## The Mutant (May 10, 2012)

Don't wanna! 

Nah, seriously speaking, I'm coming home from work late this week and we have had seriously lousy weather these last two days in my part of Sweden, making it too dark to take any decent photos of it. With my crappy camera that is. I think I'll get off work a bit earlier tomorrow, and according to the weather forecast, it's going to be a wee bit better tomorrow. If the light's good I'll take some pics and post them. 

Today when I got home, I saw that the dorsal has started to rise and the petals are starting to open up! I can almost see the entire pouch now! 

It has picked up some serious speed now.


----------



## The Mutant (May 11, 2012)

Woho! I got home much earlier than anticipated thus being able to take some mugshots of my little ceramense darling. You guys were correct in your estimations by the way, tomorrow it'll be about two weeks since I posted the other picture.

Enjoy!


----------



## PaphMadMan (May 11, 2012)

The Mutant said:


> Seriously speaking though, I won't stake it since the spike is everything BUT straight. It looks reasonably straight from this angle, but it actually has a very pronounced "S"-shape from behind. As long as the flower won't look down, I'm satisfied.



The tall slim spikes of the appletonianum-types are notorious for snaking around. You can minimize it if you make sure the plant always stays in the same orientation toward the light once the spike is showing. 

Ideally you should wait until the flower is fully open before you stake it. The flower will just turn face down again if you stake it too early.


----------



## NYEric (May 11, 2012)

Thanks for the update. Almost there!


----------



## The Mutant (May 11, 2012)

PaphMadMan said:


> The tall slim spikes of the appletonianum-types are notorious for snaking around. You can minimize it if you make sure the plant always stays in the same orientation toward the light once the spike is showing.
> 
> Ideally you should wait until the flower is fully open before you stake it. The flower will just turn face down again if you stake it too early.


I have. The problem is that it's standing by a large east-facing window where the sun starts peeking in from the left and moves to the right during the day. This has led to the spike growing to the left while the bud has turned slightly to the right by the end of the day. :rollhappy: I try turning it toward the window, but maybe I should just let the bloom look to the right since that's the direction it'll end up facing by the end of the day anyway. 



NYEric said:


> Thanks for the update. Almost there!


You're welcome. It's even more there now since the petals have started stretching out too.


----------



## NYEric (May 11, 2012)

yes, there are times when you can see leaves and blooms actually growing.


----------



## The Mutant (May 12, 2012)

NYEric said:


> yes, there are times when you can see leaves and blooms actually growing.


Yes! When it comes to this guy, I can. It seems to be a very busy little Paph.

Here's what the flower looks like today (it's gorgeous):


----------



## Dido (May 12, 2012)

Congrats it finaly it a winer


----------



## SlipperFan (May 12, 2012)

Turned out quite well!


----------



## biothanasis (May 13, 2012)

Wonderful flower!!!!


----------



## NYEric (May 13, 2012)

That's a cute one.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (May 14, 2012)

You have done a great job! It is beautiful, congratulations!


----------



## The Mutant (May 16, 2012)

Thanks guys! You can check the more recent pictures of it in the Paph ceramense (but it's apparently a cerveranum according to the experts, lucky me the names are similar so I won't have too much of a difficulty learning its new name) thread in the photo section.


----------

